# Mod resignation



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae

I've removed myself at my end from being a moderator. Can you do the necessary at yours please.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KMP is still down as a mod and he resigned over 6 months ago so don't hold your breath Mark :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jonah said:


> KMP is still down as a mod and he resigned over 6 months ago so don't hold your breath Mark :wink:


Got an email reply from Jae and it is sorted.

You can remove yourself as a mod and it stops ALL moderator access an rights  I just wasn't sure whether Jae had to do anything at his end...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > KMP is still down as a mod and he resigned over 6 months ago so don't hold your breath Mark :wink:
> ...


But all the names still appear in the Mods list at the top of the Forum :?

Thanks for everything you have done as a moderator though Mark - it can't be a fun task most of the time.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


That's down to Jae to manage 

and thanks Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just seen this! 

Welcome to the club!

It took quite a few strong PMs to get all my name removed from the list of Mods :?

Not what I was expecting after assisting Jae for so long.

Thanks Nutts for sticking with it for so long.

Now I've thanked you, you're no longer able to say it was a thankless job! :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Just seen this!
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> ...


   :lol:


----------

